# 8'x8'x8' Grow Room Ventilation!!!!Help!



## cain129 (May 19, 2009)

I need help determining/brain storm a filtration/circulation system for an 8'x8'x8' grow room. Fully insulated stud walls. 

400w highbay HPS with 8" A/C duct run to the room and mounted at the floor with vent. A ceiling exhaust vent hole that will push air through the attic approx 50" and mount to a roof turbine for exhaust. It will have a carbon filter on it prevailing the fan. 

I was thinking of using one of these for the exhaust fan. 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100385905&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&cm_sp=d26-_-plumbing-_-subcat-_-Bath_Fans

or one of these
http://www.iaqsource.com/product.php?p=suncourt_db308p&product=111132

Please help with best product and best price.
I want to take in consideration for expansion of light wattage and exhaust capacity in the future.

Or this
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100396529


----------



## cain129 (May 19, 2009)

Bump. Give me something to work with pro's This is my first set up.


----------



## Mcgician (May 19, 2009)

If you're only using one 400W light, that won't be enough to light up an 8 by 8 area for one. Two, just air cool the light. Problem solved. Just vent the room every hour or so through a carbon filter to bring in fresh air passively and you're done.


----------



## Chris(F.T.W) (May 19, 2009)

go with this one
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...ctId=100396529
its discreet ,it has the highest amount of cubic feet per minute,its cheap,and quiet


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 19, 2009)

The 1st one is no good at all. The 2nd one is weak ,I have 1 of those. It moves air but not nearly good enough to attach any kind of filter to it. the 3rd one @ 800 CFM is obviously better but still isnt powerful enough to filter it. You want somthing with some sack! You need a centrifugal fan like > http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Valuline-Centrifugal-Inline-Exhaust-Fan-Vortex_W0QQitemZ390038364175QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad019200f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
Especially since you mentioned possible expansion.
And Mc is right if you want to use the whole 8X8 space one 400W is inadequate. Best of luck!


----------



## cain129 (May 19, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> The 1st one is no good at all. The 2nd one is weak ,I have 1 of those. It moves air but not nearly good enough to attach any kind of filter to it. the 3rd one @ 800 CFM is obviously better but still isnt powerful enough to filter it. You want somthing with some sack! You need a centrifugal fan like > http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Valuline-Centrifugal-Inline-Exhaust-Fan-Vortex_W0QQitemZ390038364175QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad019200f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> Especially since you mentioned possible expansion.
> And Mc is right if you want to use the whole 8X8 space one 400W is inadequate. Best of luck!


Thanks, I am aware that the 400 HPS isn't enough but It's all I currently have, going to spend money to get all necessities to make the room usable first. Then expand and upgrade over time.


----------



## cain129 (May 21, 2009)

cain129 said:


> Thanks, I am aware that the 400 HPS isn't enough but It's all I currently have, going to spend money to get all necessities to make the room usable first. Then expand and upgrade over time.


A change of scenario. I got a 1000w HPS last night. What size fan should I use for this?


----------



## bryant228 (May 21, 2009)

cain129 said:


> A change of scenario. I got a 1000w HPS last night. What size fan should I use for this?


Keeping a 1000watt HPS cool can be hard. You need a powerfull fan. And you won't find it at home depot. Get this:

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52583

I have two of these in my room. One for my room ventilation and one for just my light. What type of hood do you have for your light? No matter what type of fan you get, the light is still going to give off radiant heat. Some pics of your room would be helpful too.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 21, 2009)

A 1000! Good for you! Ok so you're not messing around. Get a cool tube man. If you don't you will wish you had. Seriously. Otherwise you just bought a heater for your growroom. http://www.ncwgs.com/reflectors_ultragrow_cooltube.php


----------



## cain129 (May 22, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Keeping a 1000watt HPS cool can be hard. You need a powerfull fan. And you won't find it at home depot. Get this:
> 
> http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52583
> 
> I have two of these in my room. One for my room ventilation and one for just my light. What type of hood do you have for your light? No matter what type of fan you get, the light is still going to give off radiant heat. Some pics of your room would be helpful too.


The hood is not for growing. It is a 1000w HPS flood light similar to this http://www.lightmart.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=19753
but the bulb is mounted horizontal instead of vertical. The ballast, ignitor, and capacitor are all mounted in the hood also. I can easily cut some 6" holes on either side of the hood and build my own duct plenum/tap to mount inline filter, and duct to exhaust fan. What do you think.

I will get some pics posted soon. If they aren't up tonight, it will be atleast a week before I can post them as I will be out of town. 

The true dims of the room are 8'x8'x7'


----------



## cain129 (May 22, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> A 1000! Good for you! Ok so you're not messing around. Get a cool tube man. If you don't you will wish you had. Seriously. Otherwise you just bought a heater for your growroom. http://www.ncwgs.com/reflectors_ultragrow_cooltube.php


Do cool tubes work considerably better than other air cooled hoods?


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 22, 2009)

Oh my. I certainly dont want to rain on your parade, but I don't know if your going to be too happy with that. Besides the heat of the light itself, the ballast for a 1000w HPS gets hot as a hell. Put it in a hood WITH the HPS bulb and Yowzers thats going to be beyond HOT. The heat generated by the bulb AND the ballast together will also shorten the life of each (the bulb and the ballast). Thats why grow lights have remote ballasts. You can probably separate the ballast from the rest of the unit by splicing a length of wire between it and the hood/bulb assembly. I'd like to hear what everyone else thinks???


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 22, 2009)

cain129 said:


> Do cool tubes work considerably better than other air cooled hoods?


 I dont have one but, my research says YES bigtime. And it makes perfect sense to me why.


----------



## cain129 (May 22, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Oh my. I certainly dont want to rain on your parade, but I don't know if your going to be too happy with that. Besides the heat of the light itself, the ballast for a 1000w HPS gets hot as a hell. Put it in a hood WITH the HPS bulb and Yowzers thats going to be beyond HOT. The heat generated by the bulb AND the ballast together will also shorten the life of each (the bulb and the ballast). Thats why grow lights have remote ballasts. You can probably separate the ballast from the rest of the unit by splicing a length of wire between it and the hood/bulb assembly. I'd like to hear what everyone else thinks???


That is what my initial thoughts were. I am experienced with the HID lights..mostly MH though because I used to be big into reef aquariums. Then I thought a 1500CFM fan would cool both if I modded the hood. 

8" Central A/C duct will be run to the room and dropped to floor level. I can add a window unit to the wall under construction if I must. I will use 2 fans. 1 for venting the room once temps hit 85 utilizing a thermostat and one that is constant on the filter and light assembly. 

I also need to put the light on a thermostat to in case the cooling fan fails. I want the light to shut dawn in that event. SAFETY FIRST! I need some advice on this.


----------



## cain129 (May 22, 2009)

I can't use this for the light cooling fan???http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100088166&N=10000003+90401+502155 I will just use a few reductions in the attic to retro fit. 1600cfm is a lot.


----------



## cain129 (May 22, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> I dont have one but, my research says YES bigtime. And it makes perfect sense to me why.


Less turbulent air and a laminar flow...makes sense.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 22, 2009)

"That is what my initial thoughts were. I am experienced with the HID lights..mostly MH though because I used to be big into reef aquariums. Then I thought a 1500CFM fan would cool both if I modded the hood. "
Ok then, you seem to know whats up and you have a plan. Sounds good. Go for it. But i would still try to separate the ballast. Keep in mind the rating on that fan is without ducting, which will reduce the CFM's.


----------



## cain129 (May 22, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> "That is what my initial thoughts were. I am experienced with the HID lights..mostly MH though because I used to be big into reef aquariums. Then I thought a 1500CFM fan would cool both if I modded the hood. "
> Ok then, you seem to know whats up and you have a plan. Sounds good. Go for it. But i would still try to separate the ballast. Keep in mind the rating on that fan is without ducting, which will reduce the CFM's.


Forgot about that...it wont be 1600cfm with 4' of 6" duct. I have to re-plan this.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 22, 2009)

Back to the drawing board. LOL


----------



## Keng Green (May 22, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Back to the drawing board. LOL



LMAO!! I'm in the same position right now. Don't have a cooled hood for the 1000HPS in about 8x8x8. Using a 4" inline fan for exhaust and similar one for intake. Got a really bad heat problem. goes from 82-88F. The heat stress is causing the plants to herm in week 8. Just got a stanley blower. Hooked that up close to the hood and kept the 4" in place. Still didn't work cuz i have a small ass pvc pipe as the exhaust pipe out the house and can't change it. Thinkin about making an additional hole for exhaust, but it really isn't feasible. NE suggestions for that?


----------



## cain129 (Jun 2, 2009)

Keng Green said:


> LMAO!! I'm in the same position right now. Don't have a cooled hood for the 1000HPS in about 8x8x8. Using a 4" inline fan for exhaust and similar one for intake. Got a really bad heat problem. goes from 82-88F. The heat stress is causing the plants to herm in week 8. Just got a stanley blower. Hooked that up close to the hood and kept the 4" in place. Still didn't work cuz i have a small ass pvc pipe as the exhaust pipe out the house and can't change it. Thinkin about making an additional hole for exhaust, but it really isn't feasible. NE suggestions for that?


You need to cut a larger hole in the ceiling to duct the exhaust work out of


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 2, 2009)

Why are you using a non horticulture light? Sounds like the light you're trying to use is a major pain in the ass. It's worth your time and money to get a real grow light and inline blower. All this gerry-rigged stuff is bullshit.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 2, 2009)

So you think he should BUY his way out of his crisis? Is that because YOU don't have to pay? LOL Your post and your signature are at odds.


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 2, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> So you think he should BUY his way out of his crisis? Is that because YOU don't have to pay? LOL Your post and your signature are at odds.


hahaha!! Good one! lol 

My signature is meant to mock what Obama's (and the spend-happy Bush administration) doing to enslave every American to the devalued dollar. The fact that Lenin said it, tipifies precisely my point about socialism/fascism.

About his light situation though, he NEEDS a real one. Period.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah I know lol. I agree about Obama. (he's clueless & just doing what he's told). Of course that goes for every other president too. Except the one's that got assassinated, and that is why they got assassinated. 
Damn...not supposed to talk politics in here.
I agree about the light too. But not about "gerry rigging"in general. I'm King Gerry The Great! LMAO They called me McGuyver in high school. 
I made a DIY carbon filter today. A big one too. total cost= 24 bucks.
Comparable to ones going for 100. probably even better with twice the carbon.
Tomorrow...I'm making a cool tube out of a giant hurricane lamp.


----------



## cain129 (Jun 3, 2009)

I used to be an AMT certified by the GOV to do maintenance on acft in which I learned a great deal about sheet metal work and composite lay up. I will be building my own hood out of aerospace materials. I'm also a graduated engineer so I know plenty about thermo dynamics and the properties to do what I want. I just want some experienced input. Just because you can't build some high tech products from scratch doesn't mean it is jerry rigged. I call it a true custom. The light has the same ballast, ignitor, and capacitor as most other lamps just a diffrent houseing. We will see in the end who can do the best at the lowest cost. 

I assume you could appreciate that right?


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 3, 2009)

Absolutely! You cant beat a custom DIY job. You go man! I hope I didn't offend ya. Show us your finished work, should be good stuff. Peace.


----------



## cain129 (Jun 3, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Absolutely! You cant beat a custom DIY job. You go man! I hope I didn't offend ya. Show us your finished work, should be good stuff. Peace.


I had some time to kill today and went to home depot. Decided to use some starting collars instead of glass manifold adapters or sheet metal. cost 2.98USD for 1EA 5" collar. Now the bulb and ballast assembly are air cooled (see Pics). Then bought a few feet of .25" screen and made a 6" x 24" filter housing. 9 bones!!!!

Total including the entire light assembly - 15 dollars and some change. LOL!

Sounds like the start of something fun. The wall is up, sheet rock and insulation installed, and now for mounting and installing equipment/cooling system.


----------



## Mr. Beans (Jun 3, 2009)

Cain, How noisey are those in-line jobs? I have a hydro farm squirrel cage which was quiet for about 4 months. Now it's makiing a racket. Bearings are crapping out I think. Can you hear that grow bright from another room?


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 4, 2009)

cain129 said:


> I had some time to kill today and went to home depot. Decided to use some starting collars instead of glass manifold adapters or sheet metal. cost 2.98USD for 1EA 5" collar. Now the bulb and ballast assembly are air cooled (see Pics). Then bought a few feet of .25" screen and made a 6" x 24" filter housing. 9 bones!!!!
> 
> Total including the entire light assembly - 15 dollars and some change. LOL!
> 
> Sounds like the start of something fun. The wall is up, sheet rock and insulation installed, and now for mounting and installing equipment/cooling system.


That's not going to work good. That's going to work great! I like it. Nice!


----------



## cain129 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mr. Beans said:


> Cain, How noisey are those in-line jobs? I have a hydro farm squirrel cage which was quiet for about 4 months. Now it's makiing a racket. Bearings are crapping out I think. Can you hear that grow bright from another room?


Never used one yet. I'm sure they are loud if you don't mount them properly or in the right place as would any fan. The best from my research shows something like this would be best - http://www.hydroponics.net/i/133759

I will use the above exhaust for the light and filter and a cheaper gable vent for an emergency exhaust connected to a thermistor


----------



## cain129 (Jun 4, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> That's not going to work good. That's going to work great! I like it. Nice!


I'm Stoked on how everything is coming together! Going to put a nice fan on the light and filter, about 500cfm, and use a gable vent or inline, 500cfm minimum, for emergency exhaust on a thermistor. 

Everything will have semi ridged duct work. 

6"x24" carbon filter to a 5" semi ridged duct, then to the light and out the opposite side of the hood stepped up to 6" semi ridged duct to the fan and out the ceiling into the attic. 

Attic will be vented with exhaust fans on the turbine stacks eventually for overall efficiency on the home A/C. 

The light hood will be like a jet engine diffuser. letting the air expand, witch helps cooling and the preceding 5" duct from the filter will create a higher velocity and lower pressure (Bernoulli principal) on entry creating a ram air effect entry and a vacuum out the 6" at the convergence on the exhaust. ....HOPEFULLY. LOL!


----------

